# Incontro Ibra Psg: 16 Giugno. Giornata probabilmente decisiva.



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Ibrahimovic e Raiola sono atterrati a Doha ma l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. Avverrà Martedì 16 Giugno 2015. Sarà un giorno decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro. Ibrahimovic capirà se potrà tornare al Milan o se resterà al Psg.

Ovviamente, riporteremo tutti gli aggiornamenti sulla trattativa e sull'incontro.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Ibrahimovic e Raiola sono atterrati a Doha ma l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. Avverrà Martedì 16 Giugno 2015. Sarà un giorno decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro. Ibrahimovic capirà se potrà tornare al Milan o se resterà al Psg.
> 
> Ovviamente, riporteremo tutti gli aggiornamenti sulla trattativa e sull'incontro.



L'importante è che si decida. Se proprio non possiamo riaverlo almeno si vira su altro.


----------



## aleslash (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Ibrahimovic e Raiola sono atterrati a Doha ma l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. Avverrà Martedì 16 Giugno 2015. Sarà un giorno decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro. Ibrahimovic capirà se potrà tornare al Milan o se resterà al Psg.
> 
> Ovviamente, riporteremo tutti gli aggiornamenti sulla trattativa e sull'incontro.


Tranquilli raga, di certo non va lì a rinnovare, a Parigi non sta bene e tutti sanno che vuole tornare a Milano


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Tranquilli raga, di certo non va lì a rinnovare, a Parigi non sta bene e tutti sanno che vuole tornare a Milano



Lo credo anche io ma con questi sceicchi chi puoi mai sapere come va a finire?


----------



## aleslash (15 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo credo anche io ma con questi sceicchi chi puoi mai sapere come va a finire?



A zlatan non servono i soldi, ne ha già abbastanza tra sponsor e cose varie, ha voglia di andare in una città dove sta bene e dove si può divertire


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> A zlatan non servono i soldi, ne ha già abbastanza tra sponsor e cose varie, ha voglia di andare in una città dove sta bene e dove si può divertire



Infatti io conto su questo fattore. Ibra ha detto chiaramente che anche la sua famiglia sarebbe felice di tornare a Milano.


----------



## bmb (15 Giugno 2015)

Dai Zeta Punto. Stiamo aspettando solo te.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

incrociamo le dita


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Ibrahimovic e Raiola sono atterrati a Doha ma l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. Avverrà Martedì 16 Giugno 2015. Sarà un giorno decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro. Ibrahimovic capirà se potrà tornare al Milan o se resterà al Psg.
> 
> Ovviamente, riporteremo tutti gli aggiornamenti sulla trattativa e sull'incontro.



Dall'incontro di domani secondo me non si saprà nulla di nuovo se non che si rivedranno più avanti.  Sarò pessimista ma dopo le notizie su Kondogbia


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Intanto secondo Pedullà su Sportitalia Raiola avrebbe proposto Lukaku al Milan.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

Abbiate fiducia.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiate fiducia.



Abbi fede figliolo che il signore (Ibra) ci aiuterà.Amen.


----------



## Djici (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Intanto secondo Pedullà su Sportitalia Raiola avrebbe proposto Lukaku al Milan.



Brutto segno.


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Brutto segno.



in realta' la notizia di lukaku e' di almeno una settimana fa..non l'ha proposto ieri


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Ibrahimovic e Raiola sono atterrati a Doha ma l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. Avverrà Martedì 16 Giugno 2015. Sarà un giorno decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro. Ibrahimovic capirà se potrà tornare al Milan o se resterà al Psg.
> 
> Ovviamente, riporteremo tutti gli aggiornamenti sulla trattativa e sull'incontro.



Per i soldi va benissimo Raiola, da sempre. Se Ibrahimovic si è mosso è semplicemente per dire: grazie di tutto, tante belle cose. Poi passa di nuovo Raiola sempre per il solito argomento...


----------



## George Weah (16 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Per i soldi va benissimo Raiola, da sempre. Se Ibrahimovic si è mosso è semplicemente per dire: grazie di tutto, tante belle cose. Poi passa di nuovo Raiola sempre per il solito argomento...



Stessa identica sensazione! Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Juventino30 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Ibrahimovic e Raiola sono atterrati a Doha ma l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. Avverrà Martedì 16 Giugno 2015. Sarà un giorno decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro. Ibrahimovic capirà se potrà tornare al Milan o se resterà al Psg.
> 
> Ovviamente, riporteremo tutti gli aggiornamenti sulla trattativa e sull'incontro.



Lo sceicco gli farà capire che lui è tanto importante per il PSG, gli adegua il contratto e finisce la telenovela. Se volesse rescindere non andrebbe di persona: se va di persona, è perchè vuol sentirsi dire di essere ancora importante per il PSG. Lo sceicco glielo dirà.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Lo sceicco gli farà capire che lui è tanto importante per il PSG, gli adegua il contratto e finisce la telenovela. Se volesse rescindere non andrebbe di persona: se va di persona, è perchè vuol sentirsi dire di essere ancora importante per il PSG. Lo sceicco glielo dirà.



Vedremo...


----------



## Giangy (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Intanto secondo Pedullà su Sportitalia Raiola avrebbe proposto Lukaku al Milan.


Ma Lukaku è sopravalutato, infatti è due anni che nessuno lo prende, aveva fatto bene le sue prime stagioni, poi il nulla


----------



## Jack14 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Ibrahimovic e Raiola sono atterrati a Doha ma l'incontro con il proprietario del Psg non c'è ancora stato. Avverrà Martedì 16 Giugno 2015. Sarà un giorno decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro. Ibrahimovic capirà se potrà tornare al Milan o se resterà al Psg.
> 
> Ovviamente, riporteremo tutti gli aggiornamenti sulla trattativa e sull'incontro.





Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Lo sceicco gli farà capire che lui è tanto importante per il PSG, gli adegua il contratto e finisce la telenovela. Se volesse rescindere non andrebbe di persona: se va di persona, è perchè vuol sentirsi dire di essere ancora importante per il PSG. Lo sceicco glielo dirà.



Per me è proprio il contrario... Per rinnovi di contratto non vai fino a Doha, ci vai per cercare una cessione/rescissione. E poi Ibra non ha bisogno di sentirsi dire che è importante, lui lo sa già che è il migliore.


----------



## gabuz (16 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Per me è proprio il contrario... Per rinnovi di contratto non vai fino a Doha, ci vai per cercare una cessione/rescissione. E poi Ibra non ha bisogno di sentirsi dire che è importante,* lui lo sa già che è il migliore*.



DI più, lui sa di essere Dio


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Vedremo...


Eddie Vedder, commento azzeccatissimo.


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

*Per Sportmediaset il rinnovo di Ibra con il Psg al suo attuale stipendio è praticamente impossibile.*


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset il rinnovo di Ibra con il Psg al suo attuale stipendio è praticamente impossibile.*



Bah...e per quale motivo? Parliamo del PSG.. forse qualsiasi altro club non avrebbe rinnovato. Ma col PSG tutto è possibile.. se vogliono rinnovano.


----------



## aleslash (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset il rinnovo di Ibra con il Psg al suo attuale stipendio è praticamente impossibile.*


Non è questione di stipendio, è questione che il rinnovo non è proprio fattibile, Ibra vuole andare via


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah...e per quale motivo? Parliamo del PSG.. forse qualsiasi altro club non avrebbe rinnovato. Ma col PSG tutto è possibile.. se vogliono rinnovano.



Non ti so dire a quanto dicono Ibra vorrebbe un rinnovo fino al 2019. Il giocatore avrebbe voglia di Milan e sopratutto in Francia non gode di grande fama dopo le dichiarazioni del campionato scorso, inoltre il Psg può facilmente trovare un sostituto giovane e ugualmente forte che affianchi Cavani.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Lo sceicco gli farà capire che lui è tanto importante per il PSG, gli adegua il contratto e finisce la telenovela. Se volesse rescindere non andrebbe di persona: se va di persona, è perchè vuol sentirsi dire di essere ancora importante per il PSG. Lo sceicco glielo dirà.



Ma quando mai uno come Ibra va direttamente a Dubai per mendicare un rinnovo? se ci và è in segno di rispetto per chiedergli diplomaticamente la rescissione.


----------



## Giangy (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset il rinnovo di Ibra con il Psg al suo attuale stipendio è praticamente impossibile.*


Ottima notizia, direi che si mette nel verso giusto


----------



## Ciachi (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset il rinnovo di Ibra con il Psg al suo attuale stipendio è praticamente impossibile.*



....volesse il cielo....


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset il rinnovo di Ibra con il Psg al suo attuale stipendio è praticamente impossibile.*



*Le Parisien: Il Psg vuole tenere Ibrahimovic pure per la prossima stagione, Raiola è pronto a chiedere l'aumento dell'ingaggio qualora dovesse rimanere a Parigi.*


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Il Psg vuole tenere Ibrahimovic pure per la prossima stagione, Raiola è pronto a chiedere l'aumento dell'ingaggio qualora dovesse rimanere a Parigi.*



bah..non ci credo molto e non capisco perche' ibra in persona si e' mosso..


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (16 Giugno 2015)

Io avevo sentito di una richiesta di Ibra di rinnovo del contratto per tre anni a 14 milioni, cioè un modo elegante per dire non voglio più rimanere al psg, me ne vado!


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah...e per quale motivo? Parliamo del PSG.. forse qualsiasi altro club non avrebbe rinnovato. Ma col PSG tutto è possibile.. se vogliono rinnovano.



Considerando la tassazione francese lo stipendio di Ibrahimovic costa al PSG 70 milioni di euro all'anno.
Alle cifre attuali un rinnovo è impossibile


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Considerando la tassazione francese lo stipendio di Ibrahimovic costa al PSG 70 milioni di euro all'anno.
> Alle cifre attuali un rinnovo è impossibile



Mah purtroppo per lo sceicco quei soldi è acqua fresca... Sicoome non puo' prendere Ronaldo, e non c'e' nessuno all'altezza di Ibra per la sua grandezza e la sua mediaticità e classe, non lo venderà mai....


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

Mi metto un secondo nei panni di Ibra se questi mi danno 14 milioni all anno per 3 anni rimango a Parigi.. lo farei pure io non me la sento di dirgli qualcosa ... 

poi secondo la mia opinione sono solo storie... i segnali son li tutti ( i soliti tra l'altro) che mi fanno pensare sia tutto fatto con la solita sceneggiata del pizzaiolo e Galliani.. 

poi oh..nel calcio può succedere di tutto

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] sei un utente senior, 9.000 messaggi, il concetto dei quote dovrebbe essere chiaro.


----------



## aleslash (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Il Psg vuole tenere Ibrahimovic pure per la prossima stagione, Raiola è pronto a chiedere l'aumento dell'ingaggio qualora dovesse rimanere a Parigi.*


E intanto Ibra non segue più l'account del PSG si Twitter...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> E intanto Ibra non segue più l'account del PSG si Twitter...



Sei così sicuro che fino a ieri lo seguiva?


----------



## medjai (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo dicono, Zlatan ha fatto unfollow al PSG in twitter. Come curiosità haha


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sei così sicuro che fino a ieri lo seguiva?



Fino a poco fa sicuro, il 4 giugno twittava ancora con l'account del PSG.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Il Psg vuole tenere Ibrahimovic pure per la prossima stagione, Raiola è pronto a chiedere l'aumento dell'ingaggio qualora dovesse rimanere a Parigi.*



.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Il Psg vuole tenere Ibrahimovic pure per la prossima stagione, Raiola è pronto a chiedere l'aumento dell'ingaggio qualora dovesse rimanere a Parigi.*



non credo a questa ipotesi. O meglio raiola potrebbe chiedere un aumento proprio per forzare la rescissione.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Fino a poco fa sicuro, il 4 giugno twittava ancora con l'account del PSG.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Quindi è vero che ha smesso di seguire il psg?


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Fino a poco fa sicuro, il 4 giugno twittava ancora con l'account del PSG.
> In che senso twittava CON l'account del PSG? Ha un account suo,entrandoci vedo che segue solo la Volvo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Fino a poco fa sicuro, il 4 giugno twittava ancora con l'account del PSG.
> ...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Andre96 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Nel senso che scambiava battute con PSG_inside. C'è un Tweet di Zlatan del 4 giugno in cui menziona l'account ufficiale del PSG. Quindi dubito che all'epoca non seguisse l'account della squadra francese. Sarebbe alquanto strano.
> ...


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Il Psg vuole tenere Ibrahimovic pure per la prossima stagione, Raiola è pronto a chiedere l'aumento dell'ingaggio qualora dovesse rimanere a Parigi.*



L'aumento di stipendio di 14 milioni netti ad un giocatore di 35 anni? Vai, Minooo, ché Zlatan è vicinoooooo! Al Milan, si capisce.


----------



## Dapone (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Il Psg vuole tenere Ibrahimovic pure per la prossima stagione, Raiola è pronto a chiedere l'aumento dell'ingaggio qualora dovesse rimanere a Parigi.*



ho letto su fb che il profilo twitter di Ibra ha tolto il follow al Psg.
chissà che possa voler dire qualcosa.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2015)

Ibra ha smesso di seguire il PSG su twitter


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Giugno 2015)

A proposito: ma Ibra dove lo presenterà il suo nuovo profumo? A Parigi o a Milano? Se ha spostato la presentazione a Milano,è fatta.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Si vocifera che Ibra abbia spostato la presentazione di un profumo da Parigi a Milano...niente di ufficiale eh


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

*France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*



torna maledizione, con zeta punto, mi sento al sicuro pure con muntari e poli a cc


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A proposito: ma Ibra dove lo presenterà il suo nuovo profumo? A Parigi o a Milano? Se ha spostato la presentazione a Milano,è fatta.





Andre96 ha scritto:


> Si vocifera che Ibra abbia spostato la presentazione di un profumo da Parigi a Milano...niente di ufficiale eh





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*



LOL ma siete dei fulmini xD


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*



Ufficializzato quindi...ma che strano,perchè non a Roma? 
Ti aspettiamo Z *_*


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*



Dai Ibra molto probabilmente torna però dobbiamo chiudere assolutamente per Kondogbia. E' inutile prendere Ibra e Jackson se poi dietro a loro ci sono bidoni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*



Non fatevi illusioni, Milano è la capitale della moda...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Dai Ibra molto probabilmente torna però dobbiamo chiudere assolutamente per Kondogbia. E' inutile prendere Ibra e Jackson se poi dietro a loro ci sono bidoni.


Calma, siamo al 16 Giugno, io sono pessimista da sempre ma quest'anno sono fiducioso, è impensabile fare un acquisto dietro l'altro a suon di 30 e passa milioni nell'arco di poche giornate, ci vuole pazienza.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> torna maledizione, con zeta punto, mi sento al sicuro pure con muntari e poli a cc



Non devono fare questo errore (che sicuramente faranno....).

Io sono disposto a rinunciare ad Ibra purchè si prendano due CC forti


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non fatevi illusioni, Milano è la capitale della moda...



Però se ne è ricordato solo oggi


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*



Dai ragazzi ci siamo.


----------



## aleslash (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*



ho i brividi.


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non devono fare questo errore (che sicuramente faranno....).
> 
> Io sono disposto a rinunciare ad Ibra purchè si prendano due CC forti



a zeta punto ibra non rinuncio, è un leader pazzesco, ci serve e sono certo che anche i vari ******* di quest'anno renderanno il doppio.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> a zeta punto ibra non rinuncio, è un leader pazzesco, ci serve e sono certo che anche i vari ******* di quest'anno renderanno il doppio.



Beh nemmeno io però vorrei completare per bene il centrocampo, poi veramente non ce n'è per nessuno


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*


Bè questa mi sembra una buona cosa....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*



Boom. Per me sono più importanti queste notizie e questi indizi, rispetto alle news degli esperti di calciomercato.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*



aggiungo una chicca, Zlatan nella pagina ufficiale di facebook ha rimesso il mi piace alla pagina ufficiale del Milan oltre quella del Psg già presente.


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Dai ragazzi che ci siamo??!!!


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2015)

comunque per onore di cronaca ho appena scoperto sul sito francese (credo di appassionati del psg) chiamato prozlatan.fr che l'unfollow di Zlatan al Psg risale allo scorso aprile. Comunque, inutile che insistano. Zlatan e' come la Gioconda, deve tornare in Italia. Sponda rossonera. Aridatece Zlatan


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> comunque per onore di cronaca ho appena scoperto sul sito francese (credo di appassionati del psg) chiamato prozlatan.fr che l'unfollow di Zlatan al Psg risale allo scorso aprile.



Ecco mi pareva che i vari Di Marzio ecc non segnalassero una cosa così importante... Rimane la storia del profumo... Sperem...


----------



## cris (16 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, ho le mutande croccanti


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*



.....questo arriva davvero....in un solo colpo avremmo un giocatore che sposta gli equilibri,che toglie la dieci a honda e la fascia a montolivo....  zlatan


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Ho verificato personalmente, confermo. Zlatan ha rimesso mi piace sulla pagina ufficiale del milan su facebook!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ho verificato personalmente, confermo. Zlatan ha rimesso mi piace sulla pagina ufficiale del milan su facebook!!!!!!!!!!



Come si fa a vedere?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ho verificato personalmente, confermo. Zlatan ha rimesso mi piace sulla pagina ufficiale del milan su facebook!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Come si fa a vedere?



vai sulla pagina di zlatan ufficiale, e clicca sulle pagine dove ha messo mi piace. Ci sono i suoi sponsor, il psg e magicamente il Milan


----------



## George Weah (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ho verificato personalmente, confermo. Zlatan ha rimesso mi piace sulla pagina ufficiale del milan su facebook!!!!!!!!!!



Ragazzi, non fate così che mi emoziono!


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ho verificato personalmente, confermo. Zlatan ha rimesso mi piace sulla pagina ufficiale del milan su facebook!!!!!!!!!!



Sicuro non sia una cosa vecchia? Una conferma seria sarebbe se lo seguisse su twitter


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sicuro non sia una cosa vecchia? Una conferma seria sarebbe se lo seguisse su twitter



su twitter io so che non seguiva già da tempo il psg. Sul fatto che non sia una cosa vecchia non lo so. Però mi sembra strano, come mai il milan, e non le altre squadre dove ha militato? ci sono solo milan e psg.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ho verificato personalmente, confermo. Zlatan ha rimesso mi piace sulla pagina ufficiale del milan su facebook!!!!!!!!!!



Se l'ordine dei Likes è cronologico, vuol dire che quello in cima dovrebbe essere il più recente.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> su twitter io so che non seguiva già da tempo il psg. Sul fatto che non sia una cosa vecchia non lo so. Però mi sembra strano, come mai il milan, e non le altre squadre dove ha militato? ci sono solo milan e psg.



Sì ma magari ha rimesso mi piace mesi fa e nessuno ci ha fatto caso


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se l'ordine dei Likes è cronologico, vuol dire che quello in cima dovrebbe essere il più recente.



esatto...quello in cima dovrebbe essere il più recente


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se l'ordine dei Likes è cronologico, vuol dire che quello in cima dovrebbe essere il più recente.



Mmh solitamente mette in alto quelli in comune


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mmh solitamente mette in alto quelli in comune



Quindi se fosse così vuol dire che in 3 anni non ha mai tolto il likes al Milan? Tenerone...


----------



## Tahva (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se l'ordine dei Likes è cronologico, vuol dire che quello in cima dovrebbe essere il più recente.


Sì ragazzi, mette in alto quelli in comune con chi guarda, quindi non possiamo sapere a quando risale il like. Certo, un professionista difficilmente mostra sulla sua pagina ufficiale con milioni di contatti un club non suo... attendiamo


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi se fosse così vuol dire che in 3 anni non ha mai tolto il likes al Milan? Tenerone...



però non ci sono quelli del barcellona, juve, inter e ajax


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ho tolto il mi piace al Milan e mi fa vedere il Milan come primo like in fondo...non credo vada in ordine cronologico a meno che il Milan non sia stato il primo mi piace e non l'abbia mai tolto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ho tolto il mi piace al Milan e mi fa vedere il Milan come primo like in fondo...non credo vada in ordine cronologico a meno che il Milan non sia stato il primo mi piace e non l'abbia mai tolto



Si, l'alternativa è quella, quindi praticamente o non lo ha mai tolto o lo ha rimesso poco tempo fa. In entrambi i casi, come detto, non si è mai visto che un account ufficiale di un giocatore professionista a questi livelli abbia likes su pagine di squadre calcistiche diverse.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se l'ordine dei Likes è cronologico, vuol dire che quello in cima dovrebbe essere il più recente.



Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

*Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, l'alternativa è quella, quindi praticamente o non lo ha mai tolto o lo ha rimesso poco tempo fa. In entrambi i casi, come detto, non si è mai visto che un account ufficiale di un giocatore professionista a questi livelli abbia likes su pagine di squadre calcistiche diverse.


Ho controllato quello di Neymar e ha il mi piace al Santos (che viene prima di quello del Barca quindi a sto punto mi fa pensare che è in ordine cronologico e che quindi non abbia mai tolto il mi piace al Milan).
Per ora la prova più concreta è quella del profumo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Ibra a colloquio con...? Presidente PSG?


----------



## Renegade (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*



Non so, tocco ferro ma sento aria negativa. Sarà perché sarebbe troppo bello riaverlo. Ma per me rinnova o comunque non si conclude niente di positivo nell'incontro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *France Football: il lancio del "profumo Ibra", supervisionato dalla moglie, doveva avvenire nel mese di giugno a Parigi in Via Saint-Honoré. Ma da poco c'è stato un colpo di scena: l'evento è stato annullato e spostato altrove. Dove? Milano.*


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*



Ibra secondo me comunque esclude qualsiasi arrivo a centrocampo (a livello di big (Kondo)).


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ibra a colloquio con...? Presidente PSG?



Possibile che rinnovino Ibra a cifre esagerate e spendano una barca di soldi per altri giocatori? stona parecchio secondo me.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*



Dai dai dai! Comunque c'è la prova che prima seguiva il PSG, anche se non c'è la data


----------



## Tahva (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ibra a colloquio con...? Presidente PSG?


'mazza, ma quanto è alto lo sceicco?


----------



## Renegade (16 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ibra secondo me comunque esclude qualsiasi arrivo a centrocampo (a livello di big (Kondo)).



Non vedo il motivo visto che il cartellino di Ibra dovrebbe essere pagato con un indennizzo. E poi i soldi ci sono eccome, senza contare che per gli ingaggi abbiamo decine di calciatori che si libero a scadenza, quindi. Vuol dire che se non arriva nessun grande centrocampista è perché non lo si vuole prendere e si fanno i soliti teatrini, non per impossibilità economiche o logistiche.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ibra a colloquio con...? Presidente PSG?



Rimango dell'idea che questo rinnova..


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non vedo il motivo visto che il cartellino di Ibra dovrebbe essere pagato con un indennizzo. E poi i soldi ci sono eccome, senza contare che per gli ingaggi abbiamo decine di calciatori che si libero a scadenza, quindi. *Vuol dire che se non arriva nessun grande centrocampista è perché non lo si vuole prendere e si fanno i soliti teatrini, non per impossibilità economiche o logistiche.*



Questo mi fa paura


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Temo fortissimamente il rinnovo... Torna da noi Ibra


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ibra a colloquio con...? Presidente PSG?



.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Questo mi fa paura



Dopo gli ultimi anni è la paura che abbiamo tutti


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*



dai Zlatan, colpiscilo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Giugno 2015)

Tahva ha scritto:


> 'mazza, ma quanto è alto lo sceicco?



Secondo me quello sotto le scarpe ha un paio di lingotti d'oro...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


>


foto di ibra con la buonauscita


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo il profilo twitter di " Marsal Qatar", Ibra sta discutendo la risoluzione del contratto*


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo il profilo twitter di " Marsal Qatar", Ibra sta discutendo la risoluzione del contratto*



Penso sia vero. Dai è impossibile che rinnovi col Psg, solite sparate dei giornalai che vogliono creare più rumore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo il profilo twitter di " Marsal Qatar", Ibra sta discutendo la risoluzione del contratto*



E chi sarebbe ? O cosa rappresenta ?


----------



## Dapone (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*



secondo me rinnova.


----------



## Renegade (16 Giugno 2015)

Continuo a dirmi che rinnoverà. Ma la cosa più probabile è che questo incontro non servirà a nulla. Purtroppo siamo l'unica società che sta rimandando sempre tutto. Ad oggi vedrete che non rilasceranno dichiarazioni e non si saprà niente. Altro rimando.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> foto di ibra con la buonauscita







Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo il profilo twitter di " Marsal Qatar", Ibra sta discutendo la risoluzione del contratto*



....mi sa che fino stasera con mi staccherò da questa pagina...


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo il profilo twitter di " Marsal Qatar", Ibra sta discutendo la risoluzione del contratto*



non so che roba è Marsal Qatar ma mi tocco.


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Penso sia vero. Dai è impossibile che rinnovi col Psg, solite sparate dei giornalai che vogliono creare più rumore.



Ragionando, Ibra a 33 anni (quasi 34) che rinnovo potrebbe chiedere? un biennale da 13 l'anno? un aumento con rinnovo annesso mi pare una cosa che potresti fare a Verratti in questo momento non ad Ibra.
DalL'altra parte il Psg si toglierebbe dalle palle un ingaggio pesantissimo, da Re e potrebbe cominciare il suo mercato faraonico.
Io la vedo così, vedremo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Continuo a dirmi che rinnoverà. Ma la cosa più probabile è che questo incontro non servirà a nulla. Purtroppo siamo l'unica società che sta rimandando sempre tutto. Ad oggi vedrete che non rilasceranno dichiarazioni e non si saprà niente. Altro rimando.



I conti si fanno alla fine!!sii fiducioso dai!!!


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


>



Viene ibra bene, abbiamo comunque difesa e centrocampo disastrati.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E chi sarebbe ? O cosa rappresenta ?



Credo che sia un canale televisivo. La foto di Ibra col presidente è proprio loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ibra a colloquio con...? Presidente PSG?





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo il profilo twitter di " Marsal Qatar", Ibra sta discutendo la risoluzione del contratto*



.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ibra a colloquio con...? Presidente PSG?







Tahva ha scritto:


> 'mazza, ma quanto è alto lo sceicco?














Questo è Al Thani, lo sceicco, Al Khelaifi è il presidente del psg.


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E chi sarebbe ? O cosa rappresenta ?



sembrerebbe essere una testata giornalistica locale, c'e' il loro watermark sulle foto


----------



## Renegade (16 Giugno 2015)

L'unica richiesta che faccio è che si sappia oggi se rescinde o rinnova, cioè se arriva o meno. Non mi interessa l'esito purché si spezzi l'agonia e non si vada verso l'ennesimo rimando


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ibra a colloquio con...? Presidente PSG?





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo il profilo twitter di " Marsal Qatar", Ibra sta discutendo la risoluzione del contratto*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .



Quotare grazie


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Se rinnova non facciamone un dramma. Prenderemo rinforzi a centrocampo ed in difesa, che sono la priorità.


----------



## 4-3-3 (16 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se rinnova non facciamone un dramma. Prenderemo rinforzi a centrocampo ed in difesa, che sono la priorità.



Qual è la connessione tra Ibra e centrocampo?


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Qual è la connessione tra Ibra e centrocampo?


Mica solo l'attacco è il nostro problema. In difesa siamo messi male e dobbiamo prendere un difensore di livello, così come un centrocampista altrettanto forte.


----------



## 4-3-3 (16 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mica solo l'attacco è il nostro problema. In difesa siamo messi male e dobbiamo prendere un difensore di livello, così come un centrocampista altrettanto forte.



Tu hai detto se non prendiamo Ibra allora rinforziamo centrocampo e difesa.
Non mi pare che le le 2 cose siano scollegate. Prendiamo Ibra e rinforziamo centrocampo e difesa.


----------



## Jack14 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo il profilo twitter di " Marsal Qatar", Ibra sta discutendo la risoluzione del contratto*



.


----------



## markjordan (16 Giugno 2015)

ha smesso di seguire su Twitter il profilo del Paris Saint-Germain
presentazione e lancio a Parigi del suo profumo :annullata (ff dice x milano)
vi sembra voglia rinnovare ? e poi basta raiola x quello
fate voi ...


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A proposito: ma Ibra dove lo presenterà il suo nuovo profumo? A Parigi o a Milano? Se ha spostato la presentazione a Milano,è fatta.



Calciomercato in profumeria... Come direbbe Mourinho: fantastico.


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mica solo l'attacco è il nostro problema. In difesa siamo messi male e dobbiamo prendere un difensore di livello, così come un centrocampista altrettanto forte.



Perfetto , a centrocampo minimo 2 . Ci manca un regista come il pane . Detto ciò Ibra arriva sicuro .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo il profilo twitter di " Marsal Qatar", Ibra sta discutendo la risoluzione del contratto*








.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



Certo però che queste foto non dicono molto


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

Scusate ma questi come fanno ad avere queste foto? Hanno un giornalista all'interno della riunione? Mi sembra un po' strano o sbaglio?


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Tu hai detto se non prendiamo Ibra allora rinforziamo centrocampo e difesa.
> Non mi pare che le le 2 cose siano scollegate. Prendiamo Ibra e rinforziamo centrocampo e difesa.


Non hai capito bene. Zlatan sarei contento di rivederlo in rossonero, ma ciò non toglie che la priorità resta rinforzare centrocampo e difesa, Ibra o non Ibra.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Scusate ma questi come fanno ad avere queste foto? Hanno un giornalista all'interno della riunione? Mi sembra un po' strano o sbaglio?



Ma in che era vivi? Ovvio che c'hanno una videocamera nascosta


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



Ma chi è il figlio quello?? Ma secondo voi va a discutere la risoluzione in tranquillità e soprattutto lo sceicco mette le foto senza problemai?? Bah non mi piacciono a me tutte ste foto pubblicate...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Scusate ma questi come fanno ad avere queste foto? Hanno un giornalista all'interno della riunione? Mi sembra un po' strano o sbaglio?



Con un teleobiettivo di quelli giusti puoi essere fuori a decine di metri ...l inquadratura infatti é parecchio stretta...


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma in che era vivi? Ovvio che c'hanno una videocamera nascosta



Beh telecamera nascosta non credo...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh telecamera nascosta non credo...



Infatti stavo solo scherzando  data la qualità delle immagini è impossibile sia stata fatta da dentro


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



Epico Ibra che non si toglie il cappello nemmeno di fronte all'emiro XD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Epico Ibra che non si toglie il cappello nemmeno di fronte all'emiro XD


È l'emiro che si toglie il turbante


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


-


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Giugno 2015)

Quest'attesa è snervante...


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quest'attesa è snervante...



Madonna davvero non ne ce la si fà più


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Colloquio lungo... buon segno. Stanno discutendo le cifre per la risoluzione.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Colloquio lungo... buon segno. Stanno discutendo le cifre per la risoluzione.



O le cifre del rinnovo


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2015)

Posso dire che non credo nella risoluzione?
Ibra che va di persona, poi...
Per me è qualcosa di diverso. Magari sbaglio...


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



3 foto e neanche una del pizzaiolo Raiola?


----------



## Doctore (16 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Posso dire che non credo nella risoluzione?
> Ibra che va di persona, poi...
> Per me è qualcosa di diverso. Magari sbaglio...



Secondo me chiede un ulteriore prolungamento del contratto al psg


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Spero tanto di sbagliarmi, ma perchè uno come lo sceicco, dovrebbe far partire un fenomeno del genere che anche quest'anno ha tenuto su da solo o quasi il Psg, senza avere in mano un sostituto all'altezza? Me esiste un alter ego di Ibra dal punto di vista tecnico/mediatico? Solo Ronaldo e Messi potrebbero esserlo ma sono incedibili, Siccome questi non possono spendere più di tanto per il fair play, gli rinnova il contratto alla grande purtroppo....Rescindere è impossibile, la mia speranza è che non voglia rinnoovre (ma mi chiedo perchè non dovrebbe farlo), chieda un massimo di 10 milioni e che il Milan accetti... Per il contratto, 2 anni a 9 milioni mi sembrano pazzeschi, io punterei a 6 milioni per 3 anni che poi è uguale, pero' suona un pò meglio....


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> 3 foto e neanche una del pizzaiolo Raiola?



è in cucina che prepara la pizza per tutti


----------



## cris (16 Giugno 2015)

Ho appena notato che su fb, Ibra ha messo mi piace solo al PSG e al Milan come squadre. Per quel poco che vale.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Ho appena notato che su fb, Ibra ha messo mi piace solo al PSG e al Milan come squadre. Per quel poco che vale.



Il mi piace al milan l'ha messo da poco.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Giugno 2015)

Su SportMediaset hanno scritto che Ibra non segue più il PSG su twitter. Mah...


----------



## koti (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il mi piace al milan l'ha messo da poco.


Sicuro?


----------



## Snake (16 Giugno 2015)

credo anch'io sia lì per rinnovare


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Spero tanto di sbagliarmi, ma perchè uno come lo sceicco, dovrebbe far partire un fenomeno del genere che anche quest'anno ha tenuto su da solo o quasi il Psg, senza avere in mano un sostituto all'altezza? Me esiste un alter ego di Ibra dal punto di vista tecnico/mediatico? Solo Ronaldo e Messi potrebbero esserlo ma sono incedibili, Siccome questi non possono spendere più di tanto per il fair play, gli rinnova il contratto alla grande purtroppo....Rescindere è impossibile, la mia speranza è che non voglia rinnoovre (ma mi chiedo perchè non dovrebbe farlo), chieda un massimo di 10 milioni e che il Milan accetti... Per il contratto, 2 anni a 9 milioni mi sembrano pazzeschi, io punterei a 6 milioni per 3 anni che poi è uguale, pero' suona un pò meglio....



perché infatti non è lo sceicco che vuole cederlo ma il giocatore. Come fu sheva per noi. Scelta di vita.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quest'attesa è snervante...


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


>


----------



## George Weah (16 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


>



Ahahahah!


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Nuova foto con altra angolazione


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic starebbe discutendo in questo momento col Al Khelaifi*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


Dai che stasera ci fanno la sorpresa 
Torna a casa Z!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

*Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2015)

Ho il rosario in mano. Sono qui a lavoro e ho chrome con duecento tab aperte, gazzetta, equipe, di marzio, mw, ecc. Non ho piu il tasto F5 sulla tastiera


----------



## Butcher (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



Vabè dai, è stato bello sognare un po'.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



Perfetto. Quindi ricapitolando: Martinez la sta tirando per le lunghe, Ibra rinnova col PSG, Kondogbia è più lontano. Grande condor, continua così!


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



Beh tutto può essere però sapendo il rapporto Galliani- Raiola credo che il primo sappia di questa manovra e si sia prestato.


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



e' solo un ipotesi del giornale cmq


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*


Certo sicuramente è andato dall'emero a dirgli: "O senti c'è il Milan che mi offre la metà di quello che prendo,non è che vuoi aumentarmi l'ingaggio e prolungare?"
La Parisien ne spara a piacere,come tutti i giornali d'altronde


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



I quotidiani francesi spingono per la sua permanenza. Quelli italiani invece per il suo arrivo. Ma alla fine decide solo lui: Z. Speriamo di avere presto notizie ufficiali.



Andre96 ha scritto:


> Certo sicuramente è andato dall'emero a dirgli: "O senti c'è il Milan che mi offre la metà di quello che prendo,non è che vuoi aumentarmi l'ingaggio e prolungare?"
> La Parisien ne spara a piacere,come tutti i giornali d'altronde



Concordo... ma appena finisco di scrivere continuo a grattarmi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I quotidiani francesi spingono per la sua permanenza. Quelli italiani invece per il suo arrivo. Ma alla fine decide solo lui: Z. Speriamo di avere presto notizie ufficiali.



Si sa cosa riporta l'Equipe? Si è sempre rivelata una fonte seria.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Beh tutto può essere però sapendo il rapporto Galliani- Raiola credo che il primo sappia di questa manovra e si sia prestato.



Tanto noi tifosi del Milan non contiamo niente di niente... mi sembra giusto da parte di Galliani farci illudere


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



Se così fosse (e così penso) allora bisognerebbe rivedere molte cose... ad esempio l'addio di Menez non sarebbe poi così scontato (lo è mai stato?).


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Tanto noi tifosi del Milan non contiamo niente di niente... mi sembra giusto da parte di Galliani farci illudere



Ulteriore considerazione: Galliani non ha MAI detto che stavamo trattando Ibra o che sarebbe arrivato.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se così fosse (e così penso) allora bisognerebbe rivedere molte cose... ad esempio l'addio di Menez non sarebbe poi così scontato (lo è mai stato?).



Più che l'addio di Menez, a me sta facendo pensare l'insistenza con cui si parla di Luiz Adriano. Altro che tridente


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



Ragazzi a me paiono troppo sereni per discutere la rescissione francamente... Comunque ormai saremo alla fine di sto incontro o no??? Ancora pochi minuti di attesa....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si sa cosa riporta l'Equipe? Si è sempre rivelata una fonte seria.



Sul sito c'è un articolo ma è solo per abbonati.


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



Di Marzio ha riportato come affidabile la telefonata Galliani-Ibra in presenza di Raiola dove Ibra ha detto che vuole venire. Devo credere a un giornale francese?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Giugno 2015)

Io intanto mi metto l'impermeabile


----------



## folletto (16 Giugno 2015)

Fino a ieri ero convinto del ritorno di Ibra, oggi invece dico che non arriva. Ma sono solo sensazioni, niente a che fare con le foto con l'emiro


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ulteriore considerazione: Galliani non ha MAI detto che stavamo trattando Ibra o che sarebbe arrivato.



Berlusconi: "su Ibra siamo ottimisti" è vero, effettivamente non l'ha detto galliani


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



Tutto può essere, bh non so che pensare eravamo partiti "a parole" con un grande mercato e ora ci troviamo con il nulla, totale, se non arriva lui non so chi andare a prendere, del suo calibro per me ci sono solo Messi, cr7 Neymar ecc insomma gente inarrivabile.


----------



## siioca (16 Giugno 2015)

da Ibra ci si può aspettare di tutto,comunque sono fiducioso


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: "su Ibra siamo ottimisti" è vero, effettivamente non l'ha detto galliani


io a proposito di Berlusconi avevo letto che aveva detto stiamo vedendo poi sono state riportate varie interviste quindi chissà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



F5 come se non esistesse un domani.


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: "su Ibra siamo ottimisti" è vero, effettivamente non l'ha detto galliani



Va bè ma Berlusconi diceva così anche di Ancelotti, è totalmente inaffidabile....Io francamente quando parla lui non credo ad una parola, da quando disse che Nesta non l'avremmo mai preso perchè era caro, fino a finire che Kakà non era venduto e doveva incontrarlo, e quello era già in vacanza....


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



E' andato per chiedere la cessione.Ne sono sicuro.Rosicate francesini.


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> F5 come se non esistesse un domani.



Ah ah ah ah ah mamma sto maleeeee...


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' andato per chiedere la cessione.Ne sono sicuro.Rosicate francesini.



eh se ne fossimo certi...aspettiamo e calma


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> eh se ne fossimo certi...aspettiamo e calma



Io ne sono sicuro...Non mi agito!Poi se non verrà e avrò preso un granchio,amen....


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Tutto può essere, bh non so che pensare eravamo partiti "a parole" con un grande mercato e ora ci troviamo con il nulla, totale, se non arriva lui non so chi andare a prendere, del suo calibro per me ci sono solo Messi, cr7 Neymar ecc insomma gente inarrivabile.



No ma ragazzi se non arriva lui, ci teniamo Martinez e le altre pippe che abbiamo in attacco, e concentriamoci su 2 fenomeni a centrocampo e un centrale di difesa, inutile pensare al sostituto di Ibra, come lui c'e' solo Messi e Ronaldo....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



L altra testata locale invece riportava lche stavano trattando la risoluzione...
Per un rinnovo non credo si sarebbe mosso sinceramente....poi la presentazione del profumo,il mi piace,le tasse niang ely ABATE...la telefonata.,,,sono tutti segnali...
Che lo vogliano tenere non ho dubbi ma se ibra vuole andarsene...alla moglie magari il francese non va proprio a genio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Ibra-Milan? Tutto un bluff! Lo svedese e il suo agente non hanno mai chiesto di andare via dal PSG, hanno un ottimo rapporto con l'emiro e la squadra rossonera è soltanto un mezzo per strappare un ottimo rinnovo.*



*Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*



Non accetterà mai una riduzione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*



Taccagno d'un emiro!!! Zlatan non glielo perdona...


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> L altra testata locale invece riportava lche stavano trattando la risoluzione...
> Per un rinnovo non credo si sarebbe mosso sinceramente....poi la presentazione del profumo,il mi piace,le tasse niang ely ABATE...la telefonata.,,,sono tutti segnali...
> Che lo vogliano tenere non ho dubbi ma se ibra vuole andarsene...alla moglie magari il francese non va proprio a genio...



E' da quando è andato a Parigi che si dice che la moglie non sopporti la Francia.La moglie ama Milano....


----------



## folletto (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Tutto può essere, bh non so che pensare eravamo partiti "a parole" con un grande mercato e ora ci troviamo con il nulla, totale, se non arriva lui non so chi andare a prendere, del suo calibro per me ci sono solo Messi, cr7 Neymar ecc insomma gente inarrivabile.



Ok, fino ad ora hanno concluso poco ma per me il fatto che si muovano già a giugno........mi sembra un sogno dai, negli ultimi anni abbiamo iniziato ad elemosinare dopo ferragosto


----------



## siioca (16 Giugno 2015)

secondo me le cose stanno cosi: Ibra vuole andare via dal psg, ed è andato personalmente ha chiedere al suo attuale presidente che vuole venire al Milan...non credo per chiedere il prolungamento di contratto, per quello bastava il solo Raiola.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*



Quindi dovrebbe prendere di meno e giocare in una squadra che gli piace poco? Ceeeeeeeeeerto...Le Parisien ammettilo che trolli


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*



Punto in più per noi.....
Comunque ai Francesi non erano andate a genio le dichiarazioni anti patriottiche di ibra di qualche mese fa....non credo si strapperebbero i capelli per un suo addio...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*



Ibra lasciali perdere, e vieni da noi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*


Ma come, prima era tutto un bluff e ora spunta fuori un "Se Ibrahimovic resta"?


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Punto in più per noi.....
> Comunque ai Francesi non erano andate a genio le dichiarazioni anti patriottiche di ibra di qualche mese fa....non credo si strapperebbero i capelli per un suo addio...



perche' usi la maiuscola quando scrivi francesi?


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma quanto dura, stanno facendo merenda assieme?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*



.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto dura, stanno facendo merenda assieme?



Il tempo che Raiola prepara l'impasto per le pizze,per farle poi ci vuole poco e ovviamente dopo da loro il tempo di mangiarle.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*



da 12 netti a 9,6 quindi. Da loro 9,6 per un anno, da noi 6,5/7 per tre anni. Anche se volesse solo soldi scegliere noi sarebbe economicamente meglio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> perche' usi la maiuscola quando scrivi francesi?



Ho il tablet che mi cambia le parole a piacimento...mi ha corretto francesi con "Francesca "così ho dovuto cancellare ma ho lasciato la prima parte....
Mamma che fiscali....o sei tu che ami sottolineare gli errori grammaticali credendo che nessuno sappia scrivere in italiano corretto?


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Il tempo che Raiola prepara l'impasto per le pizze,per farle poi ci vuole poco e ovviamente dopo da loro il tempo di mangiarle.



con quel caldo poi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto dura, stanno facendo merenda assieme?



Hai voglia , ora che lievita la pizza di Raiola ci vogliono almeno un 3 orette ... in questo tempo stanno preparando il sugo e tagliando il formaggio.. 

Ibra la prende alle verdure mentre Raiola la vuole con strutto e salamelle... l'emiro la prende integrale


----------



## Renegade (16 Giugno 2015)

Alla fine rinnoverà. E se lo farà mi cadrà di molto come uomo. Comunque da oggi non emergerà nulla. Ci sarà un altro rimando.


----------



## Gas (16 Giugno 2015)

La presenza del figlio è molto importante. Le parole di Zatlan qualche giorno fa disceva che doveva fare delle scelte per la sua FAMIGLIA (che come sappiamo si trovava bene a Milano) e si presenta di fronte all'emiro con suo figlio...


----------



## cris (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Certo sicuramente è andato dall'emero a dirgli: "*O senti c'è il Milan che mi offre la metà di quello che prendo,non è che vuoi aumentarmi l'ingaggio e prolungare*?"
> La Parisien ne spara a piacere,come tutti i giornali d'altronde



in effetti c'è qualquadra che non cosa


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Alla fine rinnoverà. E se lo farà mi cadrà di molto come uomo. Comunque da oggi non emergerà nulla. Ci sarà un altro rimando.



quello che penso anche io. Tanto ormai siamo abitauati ai rinvii


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Twitter ormai tra notizie sul profumo e geni che si divertono a mettere notizie false è diventato illeggibile. Non ci resta che aspettare dai giornali


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Twitter ormai tra notizie sul profumo e geni che si divertono a mettere notizie false è diventato illeggibile. Non ci resta che aspettare dai giornali





Gli #insiders 

Ora sta circolando la voce di una rescissione consensuale, mah.... vediamo, e attendiamo notizie da fonte più sicura.


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Sull'altro topis si afferma la rescissione consensuale di Ibra, data una una fonte del quatar.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> quello che penso anche io. Tanto ormai siamo abitauati ai rinvii



Il club con le trattative piu rinviate al mondo


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Telelombardia ha riportato che ha rescisso!!!!!!!!!!!!!! è affidabile?


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Telelombardia ha riportato che ha rescisso!!!!!!!!!!!!!! è affidabile?



bah lì dentro è una giungla di juventini.  mi tocco per sicurezza


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2015)

Che avevo detto io?Ehehehehehe


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Telelombardia ha riportato che ha rescisso!!!!!!!!!!!!!! è affidabile?



Sono meno affidabili di Bargiggia


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Telelombardia ha riportato che ha rescisso!!!!!!!!!!!!!! è affidabile?



Zero affidabilità


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sono meno affidabili di Bargiggia






Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Zero affidabilità




E' vero non sono la fonte più affidabile,ma non sono nemmeno cosi babbi da prendere un granchio cosi grande.Ormai ha rescisso.


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Zero affidabilità



Confermo, mi fido zero, anche se sono stati i primi a parlare di Luiz Adriano 2 sere fa... Ma in compenso Ruiu aveva dato per certo Conte al Milan per quest'anno...


----------



## folletto (16 Giugno 2015)

Devo andare a peccare da qualche parte? Devo diventare cieco?


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' vero non sono la fonte più affidabile,ma non sono nemmeno cosi babbi da prendere un granchio cosi grande.Ormai ha rescisso.



ma ha rescisso cosa che non ne parla nessuno?


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> ma ha rescisso cosa che non ne parla nessuno?



ne stanno parlando ora su top calcio 24. Dicono che hanno tradotto un tweet in arabo su marsal qatar dove c'è una foto che ritrae Ibra al momento della rescissione . bah


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> ne stanno parlando ora u top calcio 24. Dicono che hanno tradotto un tweet in arabo su marsal qatar. bah



Sarà quella news vecchia dove si diceva che andava a trattare la rescissione.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> ne stanno parlando ora u top calcio 24. Dicono che hanno tradotto un tweet in arabo su marsal qatar. bah


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' vero non sono la fonte più affidabile,ma non sono nemmeno cosi babbi da prendere un granchio cosi grande.Ormai ha rescisso.



Spero tu stia scherzando, è da giorni che dicono che Martinez è della Doyen quando non lo è mai stato, inventando per di più conversazioni di ore con il suo agente che diceva che è della doyen. Non solo inventano le notizie, ma millantano sulle fonti. Si chiama informazione spazzatura.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Giugno 2015)

Quella di TopCalcio24 è una bufala, hanno tradotto dal profilo twitter di una tv qatariota la didascalia di una delle foto (quella già postata qui, con il giocatore seduto) che a loro dire rappresenterebbe Ibra durante la richiesta di rescissione.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Quella di TopCalcio24 è una bufala, hanno tradotto dal profilo twitter di una tv qatariota la didascalia di una delle foto (quella già postata qui, con il giocatore seduto) che a loro dire rappresenterebbe Ibra durante la richiesta di rescissione.



Ah bè siamo a posto rendetevi conto chi stiamo ad ascoltare noi....


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà quella news vecchia dove si diceva che andava a trattare la rescissione.



quello che penso anche io. Neanche la CIA sarebbe stata in grado di fare meglio.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Spero tu stia scherzando, è da giorni che dicono che Martinez è della Doyen quando non lo è mai stato, inventando per di più conversazioni di ore con il suo agente che diceva che è della doyen. Non solo inventano le notizie, ma millantano sulle fonti. Si chiama informazione spazzatura.



Staremo a vedere.Se avrà rescisso veramente però dovrai rimangiarti queste parole.Almeno per quanto riguarda il caso Ibra


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*



...se è così dubito che resti dove nemmeno è felice di stare.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Sembra che all'incontro ci sia Olivier Letang Direttore Sportivo del PSG


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Sembra che all'incontro ci sia Olivier Letang Direttore Sportivo del PSG



allora rinnova.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le Parisien: Se Ibrahimovic resta al Psg dovrà rinunciare al 20% dello stipendio che percepisce ora è la clausola inserita nel contratto del giocatore.*







il condor ha scritto:


> Sembra che all'incontro ci sia Olivier Letang Direttore Sportivo del PSG













Magari è quello seduto vicino a Ibra.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

ma scusate, qualche giorno fa non s diceva che lo si poteva prendere per 15 mln? ora non so se la fonte fosse affidabile eh, però aspettare che si svincoli mi pare un atteggiamento da pezzenti, se lo vuoi e hai i soldi lo prendi a prescindere, almeno così penso io... non possiamo mica star qui a sperare che rescinda il contratto...


----------



## Victorss (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ma scusate, qualche giorno fa non s diceva che lo si poteva prendere per 15 mln? ora non so se la fonte fosse affidabile eh, però aspettare che si svincoli mi pare un atteggiamento da pezzenti, se lo vuoi e hai i soldi lo prendi a prescindere, almeno così penso io... non possiamo mica star qui a sperare che rescinda il contratto...



Scusa ma se lo prendiamo a zero fa schifo? Cioè se ci fosse una possibilità di rescissione perchè non provare scusa? Ci piace buttare i soldi?


----------



## TrueOgre (16 Giugno 2015)

15 milioni piu 8 a stagione per 2 anni ( più tasse) per uno di 34 anni.... Ok avere i soldi, ma buttarli nel cesso no eh


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ma scusate, qualche giorno fa non s diceva che lo si poteva prendere per 15 mln? ora non so se la fonte fosse affidabile eh, però aspettare che si svincoli mi pare un atteggiamento da pezzenti, se lo vuoi e hai i soldi lo prendi a prescindere, almeno così penso io... non possiamo mica star qui a sperare che rescinda il contratto...



Beh, magari aspetti che rescinda e con quei 15 milioni ci prendi un Darmian


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Scusa ma se lo prendiamo a zero fa schifo? Cioè se ci fosse una possibilità di rescissione perchè non provare scusa? Ci piace buttare i soldi?



non dico questo ma se la situazione è "o si svincola o rinnova" io non correrei il rischio di aspettare che rinnovi per poi dover rinunciare



TrueOgre ha scritto:


> 15 milioni piu 8 a stagione per 2 anni ( più tasse) per uno di 34 anni.... Ok avere i soldi, ma buttarli nel cesso no eh



ha 34 anni ma regge una squadra intera da solo... stiamo parlando di un fuoriclasse assoluto


----------



## Victorss (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> non dico questo ma se la situazione è "o si svincola o rinnova" io non correrei il rischio di aspettare che rinnovi per poi dover rinunciare
> 
> 
> 
> ha 34 anni ma regge una squadra intera da solo... stiamo parlando di un fuoriclasse assoluto



Ma se rinnova vuol dire che al Milan non ci vuole venire a sto punto scusa. Altrimenti si che non rinnova non rescinde e lo vai ad acquistare col grano sonante.


----------



## Marchisio89 (16 Giugno 2015)

TrueOgre ha scritto:


> 15 milioni piu 8 a stagione per 2 anni ( più tasse) per uno di 34 anni.... Ok avere i soldi, ma buttarli nel cesso no eh


Con Ibra rischiate di vincere lo Scudetto, altroché. Prende in mano la squadra da solo, anche a 34 anni!


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma se rinnova vuol dire che al Milan non ci vuole venire a sto punto scusa. Altrimenti si che non rinnova non rescinde e lo vai ad acquistare col grano sonante.



non so, Raiola va solo dove ci sono i soldi, è di lui che non mi fido troppo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

Ormai mi si è usurato l'F5... pausa, cambio tastiera e torno stasera


----------



## Victorss (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai mi si è usurato l'F5... pausa, cambio tastiera e torno stasera



ahahahahahahahahahah grande!!


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ancora nessuna novità, un'attesa che distrugge


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo la Gazzetta TV non è arrivata nessuna notizia sull'esito dell'incontro di Ibra e Raiola con i vertici del PSG perché la società starebbe valutando le loro richieste. Previste comunque novità in serata.*


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta TV non è arrivata nessuna notizia sull'esito dell'incontro di Ibra e Raiola con i vertici del PSG perché la società starebbe valutando le loro richieste. Previste comunque novità in serata.*



dai Ibra...


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta TV non è arrivata nessuna notizia sull'esito dell'incontro di Ibra e Raiola con i vertici del PSG perché la società starebbe valutando le loro richieste. Previste comunque novità in serata.*



Richieste? Quindi rinnova.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

Purtroppo questa storia mi inizia a puzzare sempre di più .... Attento cravattagialla che se hai fatto tutto per far un piacere al pizzaiolo la gente viene con i forconi


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta TV non è arrivata nessuna notizia sull'esito dell'incontro di Ibra e Raiola con i vertici del PSG perché la società starebbe valutando le loro richieste. Previste comunque novità in serata.*



dai stasera arriva la classica news della pausa di riflessione, ma avete proprio rotto, ogni cosa diventa un'odissea.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Richieste? Quindi rinnova.



Credo proprio che tra breve sapremo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo proprio che tra breve sapremo.



Sta andando tutto a rotoli caro blu


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Richieste? Quindi rinnova.



Si potrebbe trattare anche di un buonuscita, ma mi pare improbabile. Vediamo.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sta andando tutto a rotoli caro blu




Io non credo, certo questa attesa è snervante ma almeno ci stiamo provando.


----------



## cris (16 Giugno 2015)

Che richieste dovrebbero esaminare?
Sta cosa puzza un po. In cuor mio ho la sensazione che verrà, ma tutto per ora sembrerebbe esser in bilico. Anche se ci son una serie di indizi che dan l'idea che sia intenzionato a tornare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Che richieste dovrebbero esaminare?
> Sta cosa puzza un po. In cuor mio ho la sensazione che verrà, ma tutto per ora sembrerebbe esser in bilico. Anche se ci son una serie di indizi che dan l'idea che sia intenzionato a tornare.


Una giornata intera per trattare una rescissione? Mah, io dico che sta trattando il rinnovo.


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta TV non è arrivata nessuna notizia sull'esito dell'incontro di Ibra e Raiola con i vertici del PSG perché la società starebbe valutando le loro richieste. Previste comunque novità in serata.*


Potrebbero stare esaminando la proposta di rinnovo che Ibra vuole o la sua volontà di andare via a zero e chissà con una buona uscita


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Una giornata intera per trattare una rescissione? Mah, io dico che sta trattando il rinnovo.



...calma, sicuramente hanno parlato di tutto. Io non credo che il PSG voglia rinnovare.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

che ci pensino su, ma magari non trasformino in una telenovela pure sta cosa del rinnovo o rescissione


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Una giornata intera per trattare una rescissione? Mah, io dico che sta trattando il rinnovo.



Tutto porta a pensare ormai che stiano trattando il rinnovo. La cosa che non capisco e' perche sia dovuto andare la direttamente Ibrahimovic, non bastava Raiola? 

Certo e' che se Galliani ha inscenato questo teatrino per fare un favore al pizzaiolo, come dice [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION], stasera dovrebbe andare ad Arcore e non farsi vedere piu


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Tutto porta a pensare ormai che stiano trattando il rinnovo. La cosa che non capisco e' perche sia dovuto andare la direttamente Ibrahimovic, non bastava Raiola?
> 
> Certo e' che se Galliani ha inscenato questo teatrino per fare un favore al pizzaiolo, come dice [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION], stasera dovrebbe andare ad Arcore e non farsi vedere piu



Proprio il fatto che sia andato Ibra di persona fa pensare al rinnovo, anche perché se devi solo rescindere mandi il tuo agente e basta, non ha senso andare la.


----------



## siioca (16 Giugno 2015)

magari non lo liberano gratis,vorrebbero un conguaglio in denaro, ricordo che ha sempre un contratto da rispettare.


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Tutto porta a pensare ormai che stiano trattando il rinnovo. La cosa che non capisco e' perche sia dovuto andare la direttamente Ibrahimovic, non bastava Raiola?
> 
> Certo e' che se Galliani ha inscenato questo teatrino per fare un favore al pizzaiolo, come dice [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION], stasera dovrebbe andare ad Arcore e non farsi vedere piu


Perché tutto fa pensare al rinnovo?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Tutto porta a pensare ormai che stiano trattando il rinnovo. La cosa che non capisco e' perche sia dovuto andare la direttamente Ibrahimovic, non bastava Raiola?
> 
> Certo e' che se Galliani ha inscenato questo teatrino per fare un favore al pizzaiolo, come dice [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION], stasera dovrebbe andare ad Arcore e non farsi vedere piu



Io al rinnovo non ci credo.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta TV non è arrivata nessuna notizia sull'esito dell'incontro di Ibra e Raiola con i vertici del PSG perché la società starebbe valutando le loro richieste. Previste comunque novità in serata.*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questa storia mi inizia a puzzare sempre di più .... Attento cravattagialla che se hai fatto tutto per far un piacere al pizzaiolo la gente viene con i forconi



Anche io comincio a temere, ero sempre stato ottimista su di lui e ci rimango ancora, però avrei preferito che uscisse una buona notizia.


----------



## siioca (16 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Proprio il fatto che sia andato Ibra di persona fa pensare al rinnovo, anche perché se devi solo rescindere mandi il tuo agente e basta, non ha senso andare la.



di solito per rinnovare basta solo il procuratore.


----------



## Djici (16 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Una giornata intera per trattare una rescissione? Mah, io dico che sta trattando il rinnovo.



Purtroppo.


----------



## martinmilan (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta TV non è arrivata nessuna notizia sull'esito dell'incontro di Ibra e Raiola con i vertici del PSG perché la società starebbe valutando le loro richieste. Previste comunque novità in serata.*



io purtroppo ragazzi già dall inizio pensavo al rinnovo..le dichiarazioni di ibra mi sembravano un ultimatum allo sceicco....che prontamente ha convocato ibra per discuterne.


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me ibra al paris non rimane , sensazione mia .


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1992]Litte2307[/MENTION] no copia-incolla da link esterni per favore. Fai una tua sintesi delle notizie.


----------



## martinmilan (16 Giugno 2015)

mi sembra strano convocare un giocatore fino in qatar per una rescissione..tralaltro dalle foto della giornata ho visto molti sorrisi tra al khelaifi e ibra.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2015)

Vabè se Ibra vuole andar via col PSG non ci sarebbero problemi, non vuol dire che se uno vuole andar via i rapporti si incrinano...


----------



## Djici (16 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Massara a SKY: "Bisogna capire se Ibra può svincolarsi, e sarà quindi libero di accasarsi al Milan, o se il PSG possa accontentarsi di un'offerta economica da parte del Milan, magari con l'inserimento di un giocatore nella trattativa. Il profilo che potrebbero interessare ai francesi e che è stato ipotizzato dal Milan è quello di Adel Rami. Intanto, vediamo se continua la storia di Ibra al PSG, speriamo di saperne di più nelle prossime ore"
> 
> Speriamo in bene



L'unica cosa che mi fa ancora sperare e la storia del "unfollow" su twitter.


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ricordiamoci che Zlatan ha tolto il like e il follow dalla pagina del PSG su Instagram e Facebook, e sembrerebbe che abbia deciso di presentare il suo profumo, invece che a Parigi come era stato deciso, a Milano.


----------



## martinmilan (16 Giugno 2015)

no certo ma se lo fai andare fino là evidentemente non c è tutta questa voglia di farlo andare via.


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

dipende


----------



## siioca (16 Giugno 2015)

oppure dire di persona al presidente del psg di essere ceduto


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> no certo ma se lo fai andare fino là evidentemente non c è tutta questa voglia di farlo andare via.



Dipende


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1992]Litte2307[/MENTION] qui si parla solo di Ibra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che Zlatan ha tolto il like e il follow dalla pagina del PSG su Instagram e Facebook, e sembrerebbe che abbia deciso di presentare il suo profumo, invece che a Parigi come era stato deciso, a Milano.



Non significa niente. Per me dipende da quanto gli offre lo sceicco.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Giugno 2015)

ragga tranquilli... io di Zlatan so una cosa: E uno che fa sempre quello che vuole.. se per davero vuole tornare tutto questo è cosa fatta!! allora se quello che vuole è ancora piu soldi.... mmm io solo ho quel dubbio, siamo parlando sempre di Zlatan non di un sentimentale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> ragga tranquilli... io di Zlatan so una cosa: E uno che fa sempre quello che vuole.. se per davero vuole tornare tutto questo è cosa fatta!! Ma se quello che vuole è ancora piu soldi....



Esatto. O Milan o Soldi.


----------



## Dapone (16 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Esatto. O Milan o Soldi.



e i soldi lì non mancano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Marsal Qatar lo sceicco si è impuntato e vuole 15 milioni per liberare Ibra


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Secondo Marsal Qatar lo sceicco si è impuntato e vuole 15 milioni per liberare Ibra



rimanga lì dov'è.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Secondo Marsal Qatar lo sceicco si è impuntato e vuole 15 milioni per liberare Ibra



Beh, quello non ha certo problemi di soldi, se lo vuole lo può tenere pure in tribuna, sai che gli frega


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Secondo Marsal Qatar lo sceicco si è impuntato e vuole 15 milioni per liberare Ibra



Lo sceicco ancora non sa che se ibra vuole se ne va.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> rimanga lì dov'è.


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



intendeva dire, rimanga li dov'è che lo andiamo a prendere noi. Sganciare assegno da 15M prego.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Sganciare assegno da 15M prego.



Amen. Ma subito, immediatamente.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Secondo Marsal Qatar lo sceicco si è impuntato e vuole 15 milioni per liberare Ibra



15 milioni per uno come Ibra non sono nulla. Più che altro l'ingaggio...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Già il fatto che non abbiano parlato di rinnovo fa ben sperare


----------



## Sotiris (16 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Secondo Marsal Qatar lo sceicco si è impuntato e vuole 15 milioni per liberare Ibra



li avessi io li metterei io, subito.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Già il fatto che non abbiano parlato di rinnovo fa ben sperare



Esatto!!!daje!!!


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo calciomercato.com filtra ottimismo sulla rescissione


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Intanto ad Arcore è in corso il summit durante il quale si dovrebbe parlare anche di Ibra oltre che di Kondogbia e Hummels


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo calciomercato.com filtra ottimismo per il ritorno di Ibrahimovic. Lo svedese è ad un passo da lasciare il PSG e nel lungo summit di oggi si è parlato della rescissione del contratto, c'è solo il problema legato alla buonuscita ma c'è ottimismo.


----------



## Alberto (16 Giugno 2015)

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo (e rossonero) del forum, vi seguo da molto ed ho deciso di iscrivermi. I saluti mi sembravano d'obbligo, Forza Milan!!!


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo (e rossonero) del forum, vi seguo da molto ed ho deciso di iscrivermi. I saluti mi sembravano d'obbligo, Forza Milan!!!



Ti consiglio di presentarti qui http://www.milanworld.net/prendi-il-tuo-posto-vf40/ per non andare off topic.
Comunque benvenuto


----------



## siioca (16 Giugno 2015)

lo dicevo io...speriamo in bene...


----------



## Alberto (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio di presentarti qui http://www.milanworld.net/prendi-il-tuo-posto-vf40/ per non andare off topic.
> Comunque benvenuto



Grazie mille... fatto!!!


----------



## rossonerodasempre (16 Giugno 2015)

per sognare un po'...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Secondo calciomercato.com filtra ottimismo per il ritorno di Ibrahimovic. Lo svedese è ad un passo da lasciare il PSG e nel lungo summit di oggi si è parlato della rescissione del contratto, c'è solo il problema legato alla buonuscita ma c'è ottimismo.


Daje Zlatan!!!!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Secondo calciomercato.com filtra ottimismo per il ritorno di Ibrahimovic. Lo svedese è ad un passo da lasciare il PSG e nel lungo summit di oggi si è parlato della rescissione del contratto, c'è solo il problema legato alla buonuscita ma c'è ottimismo.



Si su calciomercato.com sono davvero molto ottimisti, praticamente affermano che mancano solo i dettagli della buonuscita. Boh...


----------



## Tobi (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta TV non è arrivata nessuna notizia sull'esito dell'incontro di Ibra e Raiola con i vertici del PSG perché la società starebbe valutando le loro richieste. Previste comunque novità in serata.*



Sicuramente Ibrahimovic dovrebbe rinunciare quantomeno alla buonuscita. Non sono poi cosi stupidi al Psg


----------



## Alberto (16 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

@Alberto...niente link esterni e no copia incolla.


----------



## Alberto (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....niente link esterni.



Scusami... sono nuovo e devo capire ancora bene come funziona...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Scusami... sono nuovo e devo capire ancora bene come funziona...



...ok, modifica il tuo messaggio. NB senza copia incolla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=2075]Alberto[/MENTION] riporta pure la notizia riscrivendola di tuo senza copia incolla


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com filtra ottimismo per il ritorno di Ibrahimovic. Lo svedese è ad un passo da lasciare il PSG e nel lungo summit di oggi si è parlato della rescissione del contratto, c'è solo il problema legato alla buonuscita ma c'è ottimismo.*



.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2015)

* Secondo Davide Russo De Cerame intervenuto poco fa a Telelombardia, Ibra starebbe discutendo sulla buona uscita col presidente del PSG *

P.S: Scusate non avevo visto che avevate già postato la stessa notizia.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> * Secondo Davide Russo De Cerame intervenuto poco fa a Telelombardia, Ibra starebbe discutendo sulla buona uscita col presidente del PSG *
> 
> P.S: Scusate non avevo visto che avevate già postato la stessa notizia.



Io mi chiedo, stanno discutendo praticamente da 10 ore di sta cosa?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> * Secondo Davide Russo De Cerame intervenuto poco fa a Telelombardia, Ibra starebbe discutendo sulla buona uscita col presidente del PSG *



era preventivabile,conoscendo i personaggi in causa: Ibra e Raiola stanno tentando il colpo gobbo,rescissione+buonuscita


----------



## Alberto (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto scrive calciomercatoweb nella cena di stasera ad Arcore si è parlato di Ibra, oltre che di nomi quali Imbula, Boateng , Kondgobia e soprattutto Hummels...


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo, stanno discutendo praticamente da 10 ore di sta cosa?



Va be ragazzi ma non sono robot. Probabilmente si sono già messi d'accordo e ora si staranno godendo una bella serata. Non è che sono nemici in guerra eh...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto scrive calciomercatoweb nella cena di stasera ad Arcore si è parlato di Ibra, oltre che di nomi quali Imbula, Boateng (speriamo di no), Kondgobia e soprattutto Hummels...



Quel soprattutto Hummels mi aggrada non poco 
P.S. Quando riporti una notizia se vuoi aggiungere un commento fallo con un post successivo (parlo di quel "speriamo di no" che è un commento personale  )


----------



## Alberto (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Quel soprattutto Hummels mi aggrada non poco
> P.S. Quando riporti una notizia se vuoi aggiungere un commento fallo con un post successivo (parlo di quel "speriamo di no" che è un commento personale  )


Sembra che Hummels sia il primo obiettivo per Miha... per la difesa...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Sembra che Hummels sia il primo obiettivo per Miha... per la difesa...



Ma magari


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com filtra ottimismo per il ritorno di Ibrahimovic. Lo svedese è ad un passo da lasciare il PSG e nel lungo summit di oggi si è parlato della rescissione del contratto, c'è solo il problema legato alla buonuscita ma c'è ottimismo.*


-


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> * Secondo Davide Russo De Cerame intervenuto poco fa a Telelombardia, Ibra starebbe discutendo sulla buona uscita col presidente del PSG *



ahaah! addirittura la buonuscita? Raiola è troppo un mago delle trattative!


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> ahaah! addirittura la buonuscita? Raiola è troppo un mago delle trattative!



Beh sta parlando con chi dei soldi non sa cosa farsene. Inoltre credo che la buona uscita credo spetti chiunque anche in caso di rescissione consensuale quindi non è che sta facendo poi chissà che fenomeno.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> * Secondo Davide Russo De Cerame intervenuto poco fa a Telelombardia, Ibra starebbe discutendo sulla buona uscita col presidente del PSG *



Dobbiamo assolutamente prenderlo. La Juve ha perso Tevez che vale un buon 60/65 % della rosa. Non importa come ma Ibra deve tornare e l'anno prossimo lo scudo sarà nostro.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Di marzio ha detto qualcosa??


----------



## pennyhill (16 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> * Secondo Davide Russo De Cerame intervenuto poco fa a Telelombardia, Ibra starebbe discutendo sulla buona uscita col presidente del PSG *



Chi diavolo è Davide Russo De Cerame?


----------



## milan1899 (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo la gazzetta rimane al Psg


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo la Gazzetta, Ibra ha deciso di rimanere un altro anno al PSG.*


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Ibra ha deciso di rimanere un altro anno al PSG.*



Addio pure questo. Kodogbia manco è sicuro....niente


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Ibra ha deciso di rimanere un altro anno al PSG.*


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Ibra ha deciso di rimanere un altro anno al PSG.*



Non ci credo


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Ibra ha deciso di rimanere un altro anno al PSG.*



Giornale più insopportabile non esiste (manco Tuttosporc)


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Ibra ha deciso di rimanere un altro anno al PSG.*


Bene, se è vero buttiamoci subito a cercare centrocampisti e difensori forti.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Ibra ha deciso di rimanere un altro anno al PSG.*



Prendiamo questo, prendiamo l'altro, alla fine non prendiamo nessuno


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Ibra ha deciso di rimanere un altro anno al PSG.*



Sembra tutto facile e bello... intanto ci stanno fregando pure Kondo..

Che bella giornata


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Ibra ha deciso di rimanere un altro anno al PSG.*



Non ci credo. Son cavolate. Ibra è lì per rescindere, non per restare ancora ancora a Parigi.


----------

